# Restoring a RAIV 70 Judge Convertible



## matteuson (Jul 23, 2013)

New to this forum, great insight here. Having a RAIV 70 Judge Convertible restored and will have plenty of questions. Good to know there is a forum for GTOs.

Follow me on twitter @matteuson

Chao.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you will have plenty of help here, welcome to the forum...:cheers
If memory serves me well thats an extremely rare Judge, would not happen to be the bench seat column one would it...

24 Manuals
13 autos

please keep us posted and start a thread for the restoration pics


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, great car. Lets see some before pics. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## matteuson (Jul 23, 2013)

@instg8er.....I believe the numbers are 12 4-speeds and 6-autos. There are 6 4-speeds that exist today. This car is the last one made and the last one found/restored. But.......I dont have a distributor.
Here are some pictures:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep 12 & 6 or 7 depending on the source. Did not go to the judge registry to check...memory is going...lol. Was it Black originally? Very cool car and one worthy of a show quality resto. I love the black judges...saw a Keylime Green/white top (not my first choice) last week at a show, Yuk without the stripes but WOW...those dayglow stripes made the color work.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very interested in following this one...


Bear


----------



## matteuson (Jul 23, 2013)

The car is pepper green, white top, black interior. It was painted black and the top dyed black in 1975. Returning it to original colors.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

